# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  May 2012



## The Bread Guy (30 Apr 2012)

*MERX postings and related news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to move the Medium-Earth Orbit Search-and-Rescue (MEOSAR) satellite project forward (more on MEOSAR here and here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  Someone _"To provide the Department of National Defence with Advance Combat Uniform that includes one Direct Action (DA) Shirt (Crye Precision Combat Shirt Model G3 or equivalent with Field Elbow Pads), one Special Reconnaissance (SR) Shirt (Crye Precision Field Shirt Model AC or equivalent with Field Elbow Pads) and Pants (Crye Precision Combat Pant or equivalent with Combat Knee Pads) in standard and special sizes. Quantity (Delivery within 200 km from Petawawa, Ontario):  A firm quantity of 3,800 units of each item ...."_
> 
> A bit more detail in bid document extract (6 page PDF) here


Deadline extension to 19 Jun 12 - see attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 May 2012)

Wanted:  someone to map "hydrocarbon plumes" at 5 Wing Goose Bay (to prepare to clean them up?)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to build a LAV facility at Valcartier
“Parts for the A/G/A (air-ground-air) radio systems”
A swack of t-shirts in various colours for east coast cadets training in the summer (more in bid document extract – 5 page PDF- here)


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2012)

Question:  Who's going to protect whoever gets the contract to do this work, on projects in Kandahar and Kabul?


			
				milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  someone to evaluate CIDA’s success in Afghanistan – more details in bid document extract (25 pg PDF) here


Answer:  Whoever gets the contract to do this work - more in the attached bid document amendment.


----------



## The Bread Guy (8 May 2012)

Wanted:  Someone to make box lunches, hot meals for troops in Kenora, Thunder Bay, Portage La Prairie, Regina, Saskatoon, Yorkton and Prince Albert – more details (like menus) in bid document extract (16 pages) here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (9 May 2012)

Wanted:  
“Two (2) Deployable Passive ESM Trackers (DPET) for Air C2 Surveillance and Identification“
Repairs to the mock tower in Petawawa
“A Deployable Solid Waste Incinerator“


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 May 2012)

Wanted:  someone to create military-use apps (Android/iPhone) for the CF - more from the bid call....


> .... The Canadian Forces (CF) is seeking to develop a performance environment that supports rich and ubiquitous with 24/7 access to network technologies, architectures of participation, and synthetic and virtual environments. In addition to the interagency/interdepartmental activity such as the Online Government Advanced Research and Development Environment (ONGARDE), rapidly evolving technology will drive more liberal means of supporting performance with resultant international and interagency federations sharing capabilities and advancing common agendas. The ongoing modernization the CF performance environment has seen increased emphasis on developing performance support mechanisms that enables CF members to access information and performance support tools when and where required. Many mobile applications already available in the public domain have the ability to support CF member job performance and connect members with information, tools, processes and expertise that will increase performance and support learning.
> 
> (....)
> 
> (Canadian Defence Academy)'s objective is to identify apps suitable for widespread use by military personnel as determined by subject matter experts. The potential install base for these applications could be in the thousands or more end-users. Additionally, the CF may require ownership and maintenance of required servers for the applications ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone to do a “social dynamics” study to “assess the effects of socio-structural beliefs and …. to explore the intergroup effects of maintaining, bolstering and changing group identity” (more in Statement of Work here)
Ballistic plates and “training plate kits”


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2012)

From MERX:





> .... Department of National Defence, 1 ESU, Moncton, NB, requires one supplier to provide accommodations, meals and vehicle rental for the period July 14, 2012 – August 5, 2012 for military personnel as they undertake improvements to their C-Span project at Resolute Bay Airfield, Resolute Bay, NU. The estimated value of the contract: $131,250.00, taxes included …. The proposed contractor is:
> 
> Narwhal Hotel
> Box 88
> Resolute bay, NU X0A 0V0 ....


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  someone to convert old armoured vehicles and artillery pieces into commemorative monuments as required - more details and tech specs in bid document (63 page PDF) here


Potential bidders now have more time - new deadline:  31 May 12 (see attached)


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 May 2012)

_- Edited to change link to bid document extract (original link led to corrupted document - sorry) -_​
Wanted: someone to design and develop "a knowledge-rich agent-based social simulation architecture and to carry out a parameter sweeping analysis of the system to fully understand social identity dynamics in the model and to see where various real world societies lie on this possibility-space of artificial worlds” (software to simulate people from different societies and with different thought processes to help train troops to interact?) – more in bid document extract here


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 May 2012)

Wanted:  
Someone to provide “three (3) transportable Wideband Global Satellite (WGS) Communications certified terminals including documentation, and optional training, spare parts with optional installation, and Radio Frequency (RF) measurement tools”
Someone to deal with all that overflow translation work over at DND


----------



## The Bread Guy (24 May 2012)

Wanted:
 "Temperature data loggers" for delivery to Petawawa and to Richmond, Ontario
Someone to do research into blowing things up better
Someone to build a new cenotaph at St. Jean Garrison


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 May 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to "simulate the collection of intelligence by the use of a Surrogate Medium-Altitude Long-Endurance (MALE) Unmanned Aerial Vehicle (UAV) for training purposes"
Someone to "provide International Trauma Life Support Training (ITLS) courses which will provide certification for DND 1 Health Services Group (1 H Svcs Gp) members in Thunder Bay, Ontario; Winnipeg, Manitoba; Shilo, Manitoba; Moose Jaw, Regina, Saskatchewan; Saskatoon, Saskatchewan; Edmonton, Alberta; Cold Lake, Alberta; Calgary, Alberta; Vancouver, British Columbia; Victoria, British Columbia; and Comox, British Columbia"
Someone to provide "Sunscreen, Insect Repellent, Hand Lotion, Hand Sanitizer and other protective pharmaceuticals as requested by the Department of National Defence (DND) - Edmonton, Garrison"


----------



## Scott (28 May 2012)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> Wanted:  someone to map "hydrocarbon plumes" at 5 Wing Goose Bay (to prepare to clean them up?)



Jesus. I thought that was done over a decade ago. I know for a fact that geo rigs were punching holes all around the base for years. Maybe different spots...


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 May 2012)

Wanted:
Someone to provide "labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of civil works in preparation for the installation of the (Aircraft Precision Approach Landing System) system at 19 Wing, CFB Comox"
Someone to build "a reinforced concrete bunker for the operational requirement of disposing of military ammunition and other explosives at 4 Wing Cold Lake"


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 May 2012)

Wanted:
"Chemical Agent Sensor Simulator(s)"
Someone to deal with lead, asbestos and mould in/around Trenton/Belleville, Petawawa, Kingston, Borden and North Bay
100 x "Pack, Life Raft and Survival Equipment"
60 x sandbag filling machines
Someone to do the drapes in the Brits' single quarters in Suffield


----------

